# Dog club /group



## Melanie73 (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi, I'm looking for a group in NJ / Monmouth area to train a puppy in the spring. Where can I find anything like that? Thank you!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This older thread has some suggestions:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/schutzhund-ipo-training/179732-schutzhund-clubs-new-jersey.html


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beth Bradley
Dog Obedience Training - Beth Bradley


----------

